# Etapa de potencia 200W con transistores CEKIT



## juanma2468 (Abr 27, 2009)

Hola que tal amigos! queria compartir con ustedes este circuito ya que creo que muchos lo veran interesante...
Es un amplificador de 200 Watts reales aun que no se con exactitud sobre que impedancia, las impedancias permitidas andan entre 4 y 8 Ω, se alimenta con una fuente sencilla de entre 100 y 90 volts,su consumo es de 5 ampers a maxima potencia por canal, su distorcion es relativamente baja 0.5% a la mitad de potencia, y su maxima señal de entrada es de 0.8 Vpp.
Yo lo tengo armado solo que con algunas pequeñas modificaciones, tales son:
2 transistores de salida por canal en ves de 4, y los mismos los reemplace por otros que son de mayor potencia, con iguales condiciones de funcionalidad estos son los MJ15015, nunca se me han quemado.
86 Volts de alimentacion por 3 Ampers por canal
los transistores 2N2904 (metalico) los reemplace por su equivalente 2N2905 que es encapsulado plastico, si se preguntan por que hice eso, paso a contar cuales fueron los motivos...Cuando lo monte por primera ves a parte de haber quemado varios transistores de salida, notava que no podia regular la tension media, esta se encontraba toda sobre un lado. Luego de tanto buscar descubri que los transistores 2N2904 no eran los que parecian ser, o sea en ves de ser NPN como lo decia el diagrama y las hojas de datos, estos resultaron que eran PNP, y por tal motivo no estaba bien polarizados y como concecuencia no podia regular la tension media. Busque en otras casa de electronica pero en todas ocurria lo mismo los transistores eran PNP, se ve que han venido mal de fabrica, si ustedes consiguen esos pero NPN mejor, sino los 2N2905 andan bien igual y si son NPN, los que no se con certesa es si modifican en algo su potencia.

Con todas estas modificaciones creo yo que la potencia anda mas o menos alrededor de los 100 o 120W sobre 8 Ω, digo creo por que nunca la medi relmente.
Si alguien lo armase o ya lo tiene hecho me gustaria que me dijeran si lo escuchan bien de sonido por que el mio siento como que los golpes o sea las frecuecias mas bajas estuvieran atenuadas, si alguien supiera su motivo me gustaria que me dijera como solucionarlo, sacando ese pequeño inconveniente el amplificador funciona de maravillas.
si tienen alguna duda de como armarlo consultenme...desde ya espero les haya interesado el circuito, y que vean lo que yo hasta ahora no he podido resolver.

                      Saludos

PD: dejo adjuntos las hojas de explicacion con los diagramas y circuitos impresos del proyecto, el mismo es de la revista CEKIT, lo que no se es que numero de revista es.

PD:adjunto unas foto de mi amplificador, saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Abr 27, 2009)

Esta interesante tu circuito, lo unico es que se alimenta con fuente sencilla y por consiguiente tiene condensador de salida, esto induce algo de distorcion y perdidas de frecuencias bajas dependiendo el tamaño y calidad del condensador de salida.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 27, 2009)

A simple vista y sin analizar demasiado, te cuento que la impedancia de entrada es extremadamente baja, del orden de los 2K, que junto al capacitor de entrada de 4.7uF te dan una frecuencia de corte (-3dB) de 16 Hz, lo que es muy alto y por eso atenúa en exceso las bajas frecuencias (la atenuacion debe comenzar cerca de los 30 o 40 Hz). R3 debería ser de 22K (no 2K2) y el capacitor del orden de 2uF, lo que te llevaría esta frecuencia a cerca de 3Hz y probablemente solucione tu problema. Ojo al cambiar R3, por que seguro que debes aumentar R2 para pder ajustar la tensión de salida, antes del capacitor, a la mitad de la alimentación.

Por otra parte, el capacitor de salida de 2200 uF es muy pequeño y con parlante de 8 ohms te da una frecuencia de corte de mas o menos 10 Hz (y el doble con 4 ohms), así que por lo menos deberías llevar ese capacitor a 4700uF para mejorar otro poco las cosas.

Saludos!


----------



## juanma2468 (Abr 27, 2009)

Bueno oscar monsalvo y ezavalla gracias por su aporte me es de mucha ayuda para mejorar su rendimento, pero ahora me surgio otra pregunta, el condensador de salida debe ser de 100 V o con la mitad 50 V puede andar igual sin quemarse, por que si no mal veo, este se encunatra en el punto medio de la tension, y como la tension que estoy utilizando es 86 V, la mitad me da 43 V por lo que este no se quemaria, o me equivoco?Por que en costos no es lo mismo comprar un capacitor de 4700 por 100 V que por 50 V.Desde muchas gracias


----------



## maximiliano1 (Jul 12, 2009)

hola , que tal soy nuevo en el tema arme  este amplificador pero con las mofificaciones que pusieron ustedes , y tengo algun error por que la resistencia que va de la base al emisor  , calienta muchisimo , aparte la potencia que tira no rinde suena bajo. gracias , espero algun consejo.
a arme un segundo canal con el impreso que esta aca y el tip 41 se me revento..


----------



## Conde22 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hola a todos....yo arme el amplificador y recien hace unos dias lo quise calibrar y tuve el problema de tensión, por consiguiente me quemo dos transistores de salida MJ15015, queria ver si alguien lo armó con las modificaciones del condensador de salida y demas..., asi q voy a probar cambiando los 2n2904 no me fije si eran pnp...
gracias por el dato y saludos 
Esteban


----------



## leop4 (Sep 29, 2009)

porque no hacen el que hice yo el 130W RCA 1ro:es mas sencillo 2do: no hay que modificar nada y 3ro: anda de una.
YouTube - Projecto Ampli 100W Terminado


----------



## Conde22 (Sep 29, 2009)

Buenas les comento....este fue el prime8r amplificador que hice (ya tengo los 2 trasfo para cada canal) y despues hice un con stk 4048 (150 watt rms ,los integrados comprados en buenos aires) despues compre stk 4050 (200watt rms, pero comprados en bahia blanca...uno anduvo mal desde el principio con ruuido, el otro se hizo pelota a los 3 meses y el que vino en reemplazo lo tire a la basura antes que me quemara la columna o algo parecido).- Los stk 4048 me salieron una masa tal es asi que los probe en 4 omhs y me quemaba la inductancia a la salida, pues bien como ya tenia comprada la columna la configure en 16 omhs (sino tenia que dejar 2 woofers afuera, siempre suenan mejor 4 a media maquina, que no dos a toda maquina...obvio que asi no se debe usar un amplificador, pero hay ciertos tema que uno quisiera que el volumen no tenga tope ).--
En cuanto al amplificador de cekit ya tenia todo comprado y bueno yo arranque de aficionado en el tema de electronica, a medida que pasa el tiempo y uno lee se va eenterando de cosas mejores, igual me llena de sastifaccion armar algo que parece complicado por que es la mejor forma de aprender...---
El amplificador en cuestion, es una etapa de 200 watt rms, corresponde a la revista cekit luces y sonidos, numero 27 , hay para hacer amplificadores con mosfet tambien para guitarra de mayor potencia, pero 150 rms es una potencia respetable para quedarse sordo y disfrutar de muy buenos temas a lo que de!!!.--- 
en cuanto al amplificador de 130 rca, si sos tan amable podrias subir planos y lista de componentes?.... potencia de trasfo etc? y el que necesite algo que lo  publique en este foro , si tengo información la paso no tengo problema, actualmente estoy armando la mesa de sonido de cekit de  8 canales, pero con 20 decidi hacer una ampliación, veremos despues que sale...
gracias Esteban (Bahia Blanca)


----------



## Cacho (Sep 29, 2009)

Decime que no los compraste en Audimax...
Tenés que tener mucho cuidado si comprás ahí: Hay de todo, pero hay que saber separar la paja del trigo.

Tecnomundo y M&B son mejorcitas. En Radio Colonia tenés que tener el mismo cuidado que en Audimax.

Saludos


----------



## Conde22 (Sep 29, 2009)

No puedo dar nombres comerciales, algo hay que saber que los fabricantes no se hacen cargo de nada, obviamente que uno termina pagando la falla de los componentes(por ser el ultimo eslabon,o mas conocida como ley del gallinero), y mas grande o conocida es la marca de tal o cual producto , peor se comporta en cuanto a garantia (es un mal de nuestra epoca , el no responder por nada, ojo que es una politica mundial, nosotros no inventamos nada!!).---
Ahora volvamos a los amplificador...vos dijiste de separar trigo de la granza , los stk suelen tener un numero largo detras (parte de aluminio) segun ese numero se podia saber cual era el fabricante ...si era original o no....a ver quien es tan amable y sube la lista...
saludos Esteban.---


----------



## Cacho (Sep 29, 2009)

Em... ¿Qué?

Claro que podés decir en dónde compraste los falsos. Es más, es algo más que bueno para que no se clave otro comprando lo mismo en el mismo lugar.

Lo otro, sobre los números, lo que te permite diferenciarlos (y no siempre) es la serigrafía, la posición en la que está, el color y esas cosas, no el número de serie. Usualmente tienen diferencias, y cada modelo tiene características propias.

La mejor manera (y casi la única) de saber con certeza si tenés un original o una falsificación es abrirlos.
Igual, googleá tu modelo y fijate qué se dice por ahí sobre sus características.

Saludos

PS: Acordate de que no estamos en un chat. Las abreviaturas que se usan allá son indicadores de pobreza idiomática acá.


----------



## Conde22 (Sep 30, 2009)

antes que nada disculpa por las abreviaciones.- Juanma, disculpa pero ahi vi los 2n2904 metalicos son pnp (y coinciden con el esquema o diagrama electrico de la revista cekit), entonces me decis q tienen q ser npn? tengo q cambiar por los 2n2905? gracias y saludos.---
La gente de tecnomundo es muy piola y atienden muy bien, saludos Martin.---


----------



## Cacho (Sep 30, 2009)

Conde22 dijo:


> saludos Esteban.---





Conde22 dijo:


> saludos Martin.---


 ¿Cuántos postean con tu nick?



Conde22 dijo:


> ...entonces me decis *q* tienen *q *ser npn? tengo *q* cambiar por...


Decime que me estás cargando... ¿De qué abreviaturas hablábamos?.



Conde22 dijo:


> La gente de tecnomundo es muy piola y atienden muy bien...


Estamos de acuerdo en eso.

Saludos


----------



## Conde22 (Oct 4, 2009)

Cacho, disculpe...ud que entiendo que sabe..., 
si pudiera ver el esquema electrico Q1 y Q2  son transistores de entrada PNP (tantos los 2N2904 y los 2N2905) la diferencia entre el amplificador de juanma y el mio...es que yo le puse todos los transistores(los 4 de salida, Q10, Q11,Q12,Q13), entonces mi duda es si el cortocircuito no viene de los dos ultimos transistores Q13, y Q12 (segun esquema electrico) ¿estan bien conectados? ¿o se equivocaron en el diseño electrico del amplificador?
Gracias Esteban.---


----------



## Cacho (Oct 4, 2009)

Ah, no, si empezamos de "usted" vamos mal 

El circuito está bien, algo rebuscado, pero bien.
Podríamos decir que es una salida cuasi complementaria en triple Darlington. Raro, pero no es incorrecto.
Si se quemó no es por el diseño, sino por algo más.

Saludos


----------



## Conde22 (Oct 5, 2009)

Cacho, gracias por contestar, pero Q1 y Q2 son en el esquema electrico PNP (segun juanma, el cambio el 2904 por el 2905, aludiendo que son npn en vez de pnp).- Yo tambien tuve el problema de no poder regular la tension media, por eso queme los transistores Q11 y Q10.--- Pero como juanma saco dos transistores de salidas , supuse que mi yerro, era ahi.---¿ Alguna sugerencia?


----------



## Cacho (Oct 5, 2009)

Conde22 dijo:


> ...Q1 y Q2 son en el esquema electrico PNP...


Y *tienen* que serlo. Un par de NPN ahí haría un desastre a menos que cambiaras varias cosas.



Conde22 dijo:


> ...segun juanma, el cambio el 2904 por el 2905, aludiendo que son npn en vez de pnp...


Leé el datasheet de los dos y después me contás.

No le eches la culpa a esos transistores por tu problema, porque son inocentes.
Armá el amplificador SIN los transistores de salida NI los dos 3055 que van en la placa. Ahí hacé la calibración inicial (no corrés peligro de quemar nada caro) y recién después, si todo anda como debe, agregá los 3055 de la placa.
Calibrar de nuevo si hiciera falta.
Ahora, recién, los de potencia (3773 en el esquema original).

Y leé este tema, que te va a venir muy bien para ir probando el amplificador.

Saludos


----------



## juanma2468 (Oct 5, 2009)

Hola conde22, te cuento que los transistores que yo cambie, los 2n2904 por los 2n2905 lo hice por que estos venian mal de fabrica, o sea estos debian ser pnp pero cuando los media con el tester me daban que eran npn, nunca supe por que venian asi, pero en la hoja de datos de los 2n2904 dicen que son pnp, cosa que no cumplian los que yo habia comprado, entonces los reemplace por los 2n2905 que SON PNP, NO NPN COMO DECI EN TU ULTIMO POST, te adjunto la hoja de datos del 2n2905 para que lo veas, este si era PNP cuando lo media con el tester, la otra diferencia era que no compre los metalicos, sino los de encapsulado plastico, y las patas cambiaban con respecto a los 2n2904 pero era lo unico a tener en cuanta lo demas era igual, sacando algunos valores por supuesto por ser otro encapsulado, y ahi pude resolver el problema de la regulacion de la tension media, que era lo que me quemaba los transistores de salida, a y el que pongas 2,4 6 o la cantidad que quieras de transistores de salida siempre y cuando sean de a par, lo unico en lo que te influye es en el consumo de corriente que vas a tener. bueno cualquier cosita me escriben, saludos

A me olvidaba, para cuando hagas las pruebas de calibracion, lo unico que tenes que hacer para desconectar los transistores de salida del circuito, es sacarle las bases, o sea dejalas sin conectar, y listo ya no se quemaran por mas que algo del otro lado este mal, a y si igual no queres correr riesgo de quemar nada del circuito, coloca una lampara en serie de 40w y listo, si llegase haber un problema, tu lampara te salvaria prendiendose en forma incandecente, si solo prende un poquito es que todo esta bien, para calibrar no pede estar la lampara la que en ella tenes caidas de tension y limita un poco la corrriente, bueno saludos

Cuando realice el post, lo que dije de los transistores estaba mal, cuando decia que eran npn en realidad tenia que decir pnp, y cuando decia pnp tenia que decir npn, por eso la confucion... perdonen mi torpesa, pero ya esta aclarada la situacion


----------



## Conde22 (Oct 6, 2009)

Bueno muchisimas gracias por contestar, Cacho y Juanma.- De ahi que surgió mi duda, en cuanto a lo del foco use una lampara de 75 watt ya me habian avisado, pasa que como no sentia olor a quemado digo buala la pegué!!! pero no, asi que voy a seguir revisando obviamente tengo muchas dudas de como conectar los ultimos transistores no me gusta como van, pero tendre que madurar voy a seguir leyendo.--- Las conexiones de Q11 Q13 y Q10 Q12, las haces sobre la salida de la placa? yo puse unos clavos y use terminales los diodos y resistencias las puse en los cables a mitad de camino (entre transistores y la placa ), esta es mi duda.---
Gracias Esteban


----------



## tatajara (Oct 30, 2010)

Hola ante todo
Bueno mi idea es armar el ampli de cekit de 200w del cual se habla en este tema, pero mi idea es cambiar los transistores de potencia y los que van adosados a la placa con el disipador por unos de mejor calidad (tipo integrado y no los redondos jeje), esto lo ago con el objetivo de lograr un poco mas de potencia por cierto variando los voltajes y mejor calidad a parte de la que tienen estos amplificadores 

Si esto se puede hacer quisiera que me ayuden ha hacerlo con sus aportes y opiniones 
Agradezco a fogonazo por su ayuda
Saludos tatajara


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 30, 2010)

tatajara dijo:


> Hola ante todo
> Bueno mi idea es armar el ampli de cekit de 200w del cual se habla en este tema, pero mi idea es cambiar los transistores de potencia y los que van adosados a la placa con el disipador por unos de mejor calidad (tipo integrado y no los redondos jeje), esto lo ago con el objetivo de lograr un poco mas de potencia por cierto variando los voltajes y mejor calidad a parte de la que tienen estos amplificadores
> 
> Si esto se puede hacer quisiera que me ayuden ha hacerlo con sus aportes y opiniones
> ...


 

Si queres lograr mas potencia te conviene trabajar con otro circuito, modificar un ampli, variar sus voltajes no es cosa sencilla, hay mucho por calcular y ajustar para hacer esos cambios!!

Busca en el foro que hay mucho por descubrir!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 30, 2010)

tatajara dijo:


> ...Bueno mi idea es armar el ampli de cekit de 200w del cual se habla en este tema, pero mi idea es cambiar los transistores de potencia ....


De todos los amplificadores que se encuentran en el Foro fuiste a elegir uno de los mas feos.

Mira este que se encuentra bien documentado y con componentes económicos.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/300-w-rms-4-ohm-darlington-amplifier-17802/


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 30, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> De todos los amplificadores que se encuentran en el Foro fuiste a elegir uno de los mas feos.
> 
> yo no quise decirlo de esa manera, pero bue.......


----------



## tatajara (Nov 1, 2010)

Bue bue gracias fogo por tu apoyo jeje pero ya encontré uno mejorcito que es de 400w jeje pero igualmente lo voy a ver el post 
Saludos tatajara


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 1, 2010)

tatajara dijo:


> Bue bue gracias fogo por tu apoyo jeje pero ya encontré uno mejorcito que es de 400w jeje pero igualmente lo voy a ver el post
> Saludos tatajara


Dale una leída a esto, tal vez te aclare algunas cosas:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/si-me-ocurriera-armarme-equipo-audio-empezaria-31417/


----------



## tatajara (Nov 1, 2010)

jajaja fogonazo me gusto muchísimo tu monologo jeje ya estoy averiguando todo jeje
Saludos


----------

